# Collecting Social Security



## penslinger (Jun 30, 2020)

Hello all
I am seriously considering relocating to Philippines (not sure when or where)
I am not yet retirement age, and still working, but my main concern would be income.
How hard is it to apply for/receive Social Security abroad?? What are my tax obligations to my home country, and new country??
And how hard would it be to modify my visa to allow for a nominal income, and to find a source for that income??
Also, did you learn a passable amount of Tagalog (or other dialect), or are you going to rely on English??

Thanks
Robbie


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

penslinger said:


> Hello all
> I am seriously considering relocating to Philippines (not sure when or where)
> I am not yet retirement age, and still working, but my main concern would be income.
> How hard is it to apply for/receive Social Security abroad?? What are my tax obligations to my home country, and new country??
> ...


Hi Robbie, welcome to the forum.
Perhaps you could introduce yourself especially country of origin so fellow countrymen that have been through the hoops can offer advice, my countries advice may be different to yours.
For myself, an Aussie living here on a tourist visa have no issues with tax in PH. as I derive my funds from abroad, self funded retiree and no pension from my country after copious amounts of taxes paid,,,,,,,, apparently people that worked hard, made good decisions and saved don't need a pension, I won't go on about that though.
Give us a little more info so we can offer or point you in the right direction with regards to visa types. Many countries have taxation treaties with the Philippines.

Tagalog, Ilicano a little but generally most here speak english which has made me lazy, learning the language is really a sign of respect and I so far have failed, my bad.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## penslinger (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks for the info Steve
I'm from the US
I know we have reciprocal Visa programs with some countries, not Philippines, unfortunately. But I was able to visit, for three weeks, on just my passport.
I'm not sure about other programs. It's so hard to navigate, and understand.
I do remember reading that, depending on the type of Visa, I would have to leave the country for, at least, 24 hours, once a year.
Thanks for your reply
I've got some more reading to do 🙂


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

penslinger said:


> Thanks for the info Steve
> I'm from the US
> I know we have reciprocal Visa programs with some countries, not Philippines, unfortunately. But I was able to visit, for three weeks, on just my passport.
> I'm not sure about other programs. It's so hard to navigate, and understand.
> ...


Yes read read read, it's 3 years as a tourist and there's no time stipulation.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary is 100% correct, spend the time to research, there are many visa options open to you depending on your circumstances and needs.

You mentioned in your OP modifying your visa for a nominal income, if that income is from another country a tourist visa is fine, if you are considering some sort of business/investments in PH please think long and hard about that option, remember you (no matter the business) are/could be competing with with locals that can run on the smell of an oily rag. Competition. 

How long before you retire Robbie?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

penslinger said:


> ....
> 
> I'm not sure about other programs. It's so hard to navigate, and understand.
> ....


Basically three ways expats live here long term while retired.

*Tourist visa extensions,* the easiest way to get started and recommended for the first while. You get 30 days on arrival but can get a 59 day one if you apply on landing. Then you extend in various increments for up to 3 years. You need to leave the country after 3 years. You need to remember that the tourist visa is single entry only. If you get a 6 month extension then have to leave next week for some reason you start again on your return.

You get 2x6 month terms in 3 years otherwise you need to renew every 2 months ( I think, if I am wrong someone will correct me) The periodic renewals mean a trip to the BI. There are reports of this being a multi-day effort and others of it being a painless one hour trip. Cost is around $US400 or so a year depending on what extensions you are on.

*Special Residential Retirement Visa* The SRRV has several different programs. The most common is you pay a sizable deposit, if you are under 50 it is $US50,000, if over 50 years it is $20,000 if you do not have a qualifying pension or $10,000 with. The deposit must come from outside the country and be with specified banks. You have the option of converting this to an investment. Condo purchase or long term lease valued at $50,000 or more is the most common. You earn 1% less a third for taxes on this amount.

Qualifying pension is $US 1,000 and needs to be for life and paid to a Philippine bank. 

Application fee is $1,400. Your annual renewal fee is $360 and after the first year you can pay 3 years at a time. Once you gave a paid up card, you do not need to do anything more with immigration until your next renewal. You can come and go as much as you want and have no minimum stay requirement. 

I spend a total of 4 hours getting mine and one hour for first 3 years extension so this is the easiest once you have it.

There is also a category for selected individuals, most common would be retired military. This is a $US 1,500 deposit and $10 annual fees. If you qualify, best deal going.

The above is for an individual, if you have foreign dependents it changes slightly.

*Marry a local* If you are married to a local woman, you can get a BB visa, this is initially good for one year and then converts to a permanent visa. There is some discussion that you need to enter the country with your wife each time. I have no intention of getting married so do not know much about this one. This is the only one of the three visa types that allows you to enter the Philippines currently. (I know of a guy who was stuck for 7 weeks waiting for a space on a flight as they are currently giving priority to returning OFWs.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

penslinger said:


> Hello all
> I am seriously considering relocating to Philippines (not sure when or where)
> I am not yet retirement age, and still working, but my main concern would be income.
> How hard is it to apply for/receive Social Security abroad?? What are my tax obligations to my home country, and new country??
> ...


Welcome to the forum Penslinger... Don't worry about getting your social security, our US Embassy in Manila can help you if need be they have a US Citizens branch https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/

What your main concern will be is your Visa status all of your other concerns will be nominal so I'd get that worked out before you go and all your original documents in order, work with a Philippine Consulate in the US, here's a click and go to map, each Consulate works with certain States Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

SRRV guide https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf

Usefull Links on our forum https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...2-usefull-links-philippines.html#post14902890

If you are retired I'd file with an Online Tax company and you don't want to be caught here working on a tourist Visa or on an SRRV Visa without a work permit... this is a tough place to make a living and a tough place to live on a tourist Visa, I wouldn't do it, good luck. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Marry/Married to a local: Yes the BB is good for a year and can be acquired when you enter here at the same time as your spouse. You can convert to a tourist visa at the end of a year and stay an additional 2 years on that for a total of 3 years. Option 2: If you are already married to a local you can apply for a 13a prior to coming here and that will be permanent visa upon arrival. If you do not apply prior to arrival or you marry a local at a later date you can still apply for a 13a. In that case the initial 13a will be temporary for 1 year and at that time you reapply for a permanent 13a. The 13a is void if you divorce(in another country), separate, live apart, death of spouse or spouse request cancellation of 13a.

Chuck


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

bidrod said:


> If you do not apply prior to arrival or you marry a local at a later date you can still apply for a 13a. In that case the initial 13a will be temporary for 1 year and at that time you reapply for a permanent 13a. The 13a is void if you divorce(in another country), separate, live apart, death of spouse or spouse request cancellation of 13a.
> 
> Chuck


I agree with Chuck.
It is worth remembering that the "permanent" 13a visa status is *NOT* permanent and does not allow any foreigners to live permanently in the Philippines. 
Many on a 13A married visa have forgotten the small print.

A disagreement with your married partner leading to separation or divorce *OR if your loved one dies *means you have NO rights of residency regardless of how many years you have been married or how much property you *"own"* here.

Sobering thought; but mentally plan for another type of visa if the worst happens.
Or move to a different country.

John


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

John1850 said:


> I agree with Chuck.
> It is worth remembering that the "permanent" 13a visa status is *NOT* permanent and does not allow any foreigners to live permanently in the Philippines.
> Many on a 13A married visa have forgotten the small print.
> 
> ...


If you have citizen children they can apply on your behalf should your spouse pass away, I don't now what happens once you children reach adulthood.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> If you have citizen children they can apply on your behalf should your spouse pass away, I don't now what happens once you children reach adulthood.


Gary has it right you can apply through your children or legally adopted children in my case.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

penslinger said:


> Hello all
> I am seriously considering relocating to Philippines (not sure when or where)
> I am not yet retirement age, and still working, but my main concern would be income.
> How hard is it to apply for/receive Social Security abroad?? What are my tax obligations to my home country, and new country??
> ...


----------

